# St Georges Club Bermuda-WOW!



## elaine (Aug 30, 2015)

Just back from St Georges Club Bermuda. What an awesome place! I saw some mixed reviews online, but I would give it close to a 10. Lovely grounds, nice staff, spacious, clean, fully functioning unit with new sofabeds that have the trifold with memory foam. Pools cleans, shuttle on demand to small cove beach. Walk to St. Georges for shopping, historical sites, great dinners. Took local buses around the island to Hamilton, Horsehoe Bay, Elbow beach, Caves, and ferry from St. Georges to Dockyard. We took 2 teens and this was actually a fairly affordable vacation with easy 2 hour flight from the East Coast. Very family friendly, very safe, very beautiful with lots to do other than just beaches.


----------



## jackio (Aug 30, 2015)

We were there last year and just loved it. The people were great and the area was gorgeous. The wifi was terrible, though.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 30, 2015)

*Any news about the relationship between owners and the developer?*



elaine said:


> Just back from St Georges Club Bermuda. What an awesome place!



Did any owners share their views on how things are going with the developer?  I have heard the developer gets a 60% discount on the maintenance fees for unsold inventory and would like to raise that discount to 75%.  There was a rumour that owners in good standing for 2014 were down 20% from 2013.  These trends, if true, would continue to drive the MFs toward the $3000/week amount for 2BR.


----------



## elaine (Aug 30, 2015)

I heard that the annual fees were approaching $3K. No one complained and the 5 or so owners we talked to were seemed happy.  Although it was an excellent TS, $3K would be too much for us. If the developer has extra inventory, why not put more in season into II or RCI to trade and impose a $495 extra resort fee to help make up the difference. I still would have happily traded in. The resort did not seem full for the 3rd week in Aug.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 2, 2015)

*A Frightening Proposal from the Developer*



elaine said:


> I heard that the annual fees were approaching $3K. No one complained and the 5 or so owners we talked to were seemed happy.



I understand that The Developer has been in discussions with The Government to implement an Accumulated Final Assessment (AFA) that would be levied on all RTU contracts upon their expiry or sale.    The Government's issue with the AFA scheme appears to be that it fails to meet the statute's "proportional" requirement for timeshare assessments, since the assessment falls only on owners whose RTU contracts expire and those who sell the contract before the expiry date.  We are talking about $2 - 3 million dollars of accumulated operating deficit to be recovered here so the AFA is not trivial.

I would be grateful to owners who could provide a status update on The Developer's AFA proposal.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 2, 2015)

Good to know, Elaine.  My wife and I are going mid-December.  We expect it to be quiet, understand there is no snorkeling at that time of year, but we expect to do the walking around town and to the beaches.  Also, we may take Ricky's Total Island Experience Tour.

Thanks for posting.  Anymore tips, please pass them along.


----------



## happymum (Sep 3, 2015)

We were there last year and also loved it. I was very pleasantly surprised by the excellent snorkelling at the "private beach".


----------



## elaine (Sep 3, 2015)

ask for an upstairs unit with a view. I would also ask to be near the heated pool--though it's not far from anywhere.  While Griffins is fine ($60PP fee which you must spend there--it will cover 1 dinner), we really liked Wahoo and Tempest in St. G. We took dry food with us to cut down on costs-as we had 2 teens. It's a fabulous place--both the resort and the island. Enjoy.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 3, 2015)

There is a week available in RCI weeks:

1  Bedroom

4 (4)

 Full

Sat 28-Nov-2015

Sat 05-Dec-2015

 Exchange Fee 

18 


I wll post this in sightings as well. Hope it's okay to duplicate.


-


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 3, 2015)

In theory, we have Unit 53B, elaine.  Upstairs with a view (Interval Exchange).  

We'll look into Wahoo and Tempest.  

Thanks.


----------

